# USA to Barcelona w/ adult child with DS



## tonka (Sep 15, 2010)

My husband has been offered a transfer to Barcelona. We have a 22 year old son with Down Syndrome. In the US, he is in a day work/training program and is active in Special Olympics. Does anyone know if there are similar opportunities in Barcelona? We are looking at the San Cugat area. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonka said:


> My husband has been offered a transfer to Barcelona. We have a 22 year old son with Down Syndrome. In the US, he is in a day work/training program and is active in Special Olympics. Does anyone know if there are similar opportunities in Barcelona? We are looking at the San Cugat area. Thanks


Hi & welcome

I have no personal experience of this, but this link might help


Down Syndrome Fundacio Catalana Síndrome Down

It has an 'English' button if you need it


----------

